# Sige, pero gusto ko ring



## quintinworld

In search for help in getting the tagalog translated into English, I came across to this fantastic website relating to various languages discussions.​My girlfriend (Filipino) has sent the following message to my mobile phone but then claimed that it was not meant for me and it was for her officemate.  As I don’t speak or understand Tagalog, I got curious about what the message actually says.  I would be grateful if someone can please translate the following into English for me.  Thank you in advance.​Ah okay.  Cge, pro gus2 ring.  If I were in her place.  Cgurado ako, mgugus2han nyan ng mg babae.  Diba?!  O cge, mamaya na paalis nyo sa meeting.  Haaay!​


----------



## DotterKat

quintinworld said:


> Ah okay.  Cge, pro gus2 ring.  If I were in her place.  Cgurado ako, mgugus2han nyan ng mg babae.  Diba?!  O cge, mamaya na paalis nyo sa meeting.  Haaay!​



It has a lot of abbreviations, but this is essentially what it means:

*Oh, Ok. Go ahead, but {I like/would like it too} if I were in her place. I am sure, women will like it. Isn't that right? Ok, see you later after your meeting. Sigh!
*
I am not too sure about "  Cge, pro gus2 ring," but my best guess is "I _or _somebody else likes _or _would like it too."

In any case, they are probably talking about some piece of merchandise that women would typically appreciate.


----------



## niernier

quintinworld said:


> Ah okay.  Cge, pro gus2 ring.  If I were in her place.  Cgurado ako, mgugus2han nyan ng mg babae.  Diba?!  O cge, mamaya na paalis nyo sa meeting.  Haaay!​



DotterKat made a very good translation. 

About the statement that says Cge, pro gus2 ring, I analyzed it carefully and all I can guess is that there is a missing word ko. If they were talking about some sort of merchandise, this would make sense. Sige, pero gusto ko ring.

And as part of the translation, I will provide you the complete version of the text without SMS shortcuts.

Ah okay.
*Oh, Ok.*


Cge, pro gus2 ring.
Sige, pero gusto ko ring.
*Go ahead, but I prefer a ring.*


*if I were in her place.*


 Cgurado ako, mgugus2han nyan ng mg babae.  Diba?!
Sigurado ako magugustuhan yan ng mga babae. 'Di ba?!
*I am sure, women will like it.* *Right?*


O cge, mamaya na paalis nyo sa meeting.  Haaay!
O sige, mamaya na pag-alis niyo sa meeting.  Haaay!
*Ok, see you later after your meeting. Sigh!*


----------



## quintinworld

Dotterkat/NierNier

Many thanks indeed for your help.  I really appreciated it.  Regards.

Quintin


----------

